# This could be fun!



## Guest

This could be a lot of fun if you can guess what this frog is you win nothing more than knowing ;P Anyone want to take a guess without following the link back to a webage?











Just wanted to post in this section too guys!
Benjamin Green


----------



## jbeetle

*so hard*

Well I originally thought it was a young D.reticulatus, but I have changed my mind. After the first glance, I noticed the dot on the nose, which makes me think of a form of D.ventrimaculatus. I haven't seen too many D.duellmani, but it also looks like this from what I have seen lol. So, which to go with... lets go with D.duellmani just cause I want them to get into the hobby  . I couldn't imagine trying to ID this animals in the wild, especially when working with the ventrimaculatus family (which this frog could very well be). It is hard enough for everyone to agree on some of the captive stock let a lone the vast wild populations that aren't represented in the hobby (especially in the US). Do you know if Shulte has been re-doing the classification of D.ventrimaculatus since he has been working with them in Peru (or at least taking a look at it)? It seems like a big mess to me. Another one that I have heard many different opinions on is Pangauna lamasi. Some people think they are vents, some think they are imitators, and then there is D. biolat which people think is the same frog as Panguana lamasi... but I have gone way off subject, sorry about that.


----------



## Guest

*vent*

I will guess a red vent. Skin looks too smooth for a retic, and I have never seen a duellmani(sp?)


----------



## Guest

*Re: so hard*

The poll is getting a few votes now.... 
And I love the vote Jon, hehe, vote for what you want in the hobby. It is like how I sex my 6 week old froglets. This is a male because I need a male!



> Do you know if Shulte has been re-doing the classification of D.ventrimaculatus since he has been working with them in Peru (or at least taking a look at it)? It seems like a big mess to me. Another one that I have heard many different opinions on is Pangauna lamasi. Some people think they are vents, some think they are imitators, and then there is D. biolat which people think is the same frog as Panguana lamasi... but I have gone way off subject, sorry about that.


I do have Schulte's book "Pfeilgiftfrösche Artenteil-Peru" it is in Germany so hard to read, but I did find out the English version should be published around early summer so I can't wait. He does break down the vent group, but from my understanding it isn't accepted by the general taxonimist community, yet. And I'm not going to post anything on the imitator, intermedius, lamasi topic at this time, because I just don't know, YET 


Benjamin.....
[/quote]


----------



## Guest

*I know what it is...hehe*

Ben...this inded was a neat post and there are actually 2 correct answers. I remember our discussion on this a while back. Weee!!

-Bill J.


----------



## jbeetle

2 answers... Well retics, duellmani, and vents are closely related, and hell they could all probably be lumped into the D.ventrimaculatus family/group (whatever the correct term is lol). If I remember, duellmani's bands are actually different... more like the markings on D. biolat and Panguana lamasi. The bands on the frog pictured are more typical of a vent like frog, as well as that little black dot on the nose... so it probably is a red vent. But it would be nice to see some duellmani, lol. 

I do the same thing with sexing frogs... to bad you can't will them into their sexuality  .

I was trying to get a copy of that book (but failed), and have also heard that a new PDF book may be coming out soon... but I didn't know it was this book. I thought it was a new book? Let us know if you hear anything from the frognet group about the imitator, intermedius, and lamasi situation


----------



## Guest

jbeetle said:


> I was trying to get a copy of that book (but failed), and have also heard that a new PDF book may be coming out soon... but I didn't know it was this book. I thought it was a new book? Let us know if you hear anything from the frognet group about the imitator, intermedius, and lamasi situation


I understand that another book is going to be published too, so this will make 2 great book for the summer. I have trace the intermedius back to a single importer, but he no longer has a buisness. His name is John Uhern and he owned Reptile Specialties. I need to get a hold of him for any more info, like the number of import shippments, because all were imports from Europe.

Benjamin


----------



## jbeetle

*nice work*

I knew that Reptile Specialties had imported some intermedius from Europe (where mine are from), but didn't know thats where they all came from. I was wondering what happend to Reptile Specialties, as one day I went back to check the site and it was gone... oh well. If I find anything out about this I will be sure to tell you.

2 books! Oh man, I was going to use that money for more frogs  .


----------



## JJuchems

I voted for D. duellmani off a painting. But after looking at a morph guide at: http://hem.passagen.se/frogkeeping/index.html I have to change my mind.


----------



## melissa68

*????*

Could it be a stripped retic? I didn't realize they existed until earlier this evening.

Melis


----------



## christina hanson

There's a type of reticulatus from Peru that stay striped and have nose spots even as adults. The stripes may be solid or dashed. We got quite a few of them in an importation a few years back. They did really well for quite a while, then most went down, but we still have a group of them. They're a little bigger than our non striped retics... maybe they aren't retics, but D. duellmanii. Anyway, they looked just like these.

Christina


----------



## Guest

Wow... this thread is more complex than I orginally thought.

Here is the link to where I got the picture:
http://www.wildsky.net/frogs/eeedventrimaculatusduma.htm
They say its duellmanii, but really who knows.
I can not wait until Schulte's book gets published in english sometime later this year. This is what Schulte told me a few weeks ago at least.

Benjamin


----------



## Guest

How about a dendrobate photoshoperus?


----------



## kyle1745

Wow wonder if anyone has that morph in the US. I'd love to get some if they are.



Bgreen said:


> Wow... this thread is more complex than I orginally thought.
> 
> Here is the link to where I got the picture:
> http://www.wildsky.net/frogs/eeedventrimaculatusduma.htm
> They say its duellmanii, but really who knows.
> I can not wait until Schulte's book gets published in english sometime later this year. This is what Schulte told me a few weeks ago at least.
> 
> Benjamin


----------



## MPepper

interesting thread, especially since i am just catching up after returning from peru

and would say with some certainty thats its a striped retic. We found pops of what i would call striped and dashed retics, some with nose spots other (look identical to the posted pic) without about 10km away from where we were finding "normal" retics. Both the normals and striped varieties occured in tremendous densities, primarily terrestrial situations, lowland rainforest, about 700 feet elevation, about the same size, though the striped ones over all seemed a little larger, as Christina mentioned, cool looking frogs, glad to hear there are some in N.A.


----------



## Guest

*Frog Choice*

This is a unique looking frog indeed I have seen these near the Peru Ecuador border, they are indeed a form of reticulatus, known here in the hobby as striped reticulatus.. Peter Keane


----------



## Frank St

Actually I know the way the frogs got to Japan..well hush...but it´s indeed a frog that is to be counted as reticulata (now) - there are several local morphs refered to as "ranitomeya cf. reticulata" coming from Peru, Ecuador or even Colombia! The Schulte book is (honestly) trash, for he has never been accepted with his very own interpretation of pdf taxonomy. The international valid taxons are like the Lötters/Jungfer Chimaira book prints them! Therefore the "duellmani" is a mystique thing: Described by Schulte in 1999 but he never held the holotypus of this frog! He just used a sketch an a stamp displaying the frog for his description! Due to the rareness of this species noone ever could prove his descriptions. There are several other frogs in Peru that are not taxonomically reviewed yet- therefore we have R. affin uakaris that look like duellmani and more...
But that frog shown on Matsuzono´s page (wildsky) should be something belonging to reticulata and indeed looks a bit blown with red-tones by photoshop.


----------



## Julio

It does look like a striped retic, the striped bands are too wide wot be Dullmani


----------



## crb_22601

Is it just me or the picture in the poll is one of the pictures at this link

Dendrobates ventrimaculatus Duma

And if so are we now disputing if the link has labeled the frog correctly?

Per the link it is a Form of Vent called duellmani


----------



## afterdark

From the OP:


;619 said:


> Wow... this thread is more complex than I orginally thought.
> 
> Here is the link to where I got the picture:
> Dendrobates ventrimaculatus Duma
> They say its duellmanii, but really who knows.
> I can not wait until Schulte's book gets published in english sometime later this year. This is what Schulte told me a few weeks ago at least.
> 
> Benjamin


So, it's not just you, the picture in the poll is indeed from that link. 

And I voted striped retic.


----------



## Julio

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya duellmani


----------



## Julio

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya reticulata


----------

